# Toro Power Clear 180 Leaving Black Marks



## joed (Dec 26, 2001)

I just bought the small toro power clear 180 snowblower. It works very well but it leaves black marks on my interlock driveway. Is there a reason for this and can it be corrected? Thanks


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I noticed a few marks on the pavers I installed this fall for a front walk at my home. Maybe the side black metal is hitting when the scraper springs back, I don't think the paddles or scraper bar leave marks. I'm unsure right now but hope I can get them off. My guess is once the blower gets used some( paint scraped off ) it won't mark anymore. I sealed my pavers but don't know if it will make getting the marks off easier.


----------

